# Spam invasion



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

VERY ANNOYING!! 

NEVER click on anything they post !!!!
A big bad virus awaits

Moderators, is there a plan of action?

:blink::furious:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Holy crap, it's in every thread!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Holy crap, it's in every thread!


Fr8train







, your smart with computer stuff, fix it for us


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah holy he'll what's happening to the site this is crazy.... I don't want cheap sunglasses or wedding rings or any other crap they are spamming about I just want drywall talk back


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

pretty annoying.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello..........is there anybody out there?.........Just nod if you can hear me........is there anyone at all..........

Wow! haven't been able to post in eons


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

mld said:


> Hello..........is there anybody *in* there?.........Just nod if you can hear me........is there anyone *Home*..........
> 
> Wow! haven't been able to post in eons


Come on....now....I hear your feeling... down....I can ease your pain, get you on your feet again.
Ahhh.....Time for another Floyd fix I think


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah damit, They are fixing this site, I was hoping PT was going to start his own.

I had it all planned, I was going to be the first member, I shall call myself 2buckcanuck from canada.

And i employed a team of drywallers, There names are Moore gaz kiwi, van and rick.

Moore just wont use the machine tools and quit feeling up the walls would you, they arnt your mrs.

Gaz wont wear shoes and would rather go fishing.

Kiwi makes us all laugh and why is he winking at sheep like that??

Vans a good worker, Just dont let him near a pub or stand under his kilt and look up.

Rick always shows up late but brings us coffee, Dosnt mind staying behind to catch up and doing weekends though, Full of chatter and storys, Thinks hes the best but really i am.

Together we just get sh!t done, Oh the adventures we could have had.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZIie9OosnEM


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Come on....now....I hear your feeling... down....I can ease your pain, get you on your feet again.
> Ahhh.....Time for another Floyd fix I think


When I was spotting screws I had a fever.....my hands felt like two balloons......:yes:


----------

